# Blueberry Port Recipe using Vintners 49oz blueberry puree???



## countgen (Jan 19, 2014)

Does anyone have a recipe for a Blueberry Port using Vintners 49oz blueberry puree? I've seen a lot of recipes for blueberry ports from fresh fruit, but being kind of new to this the wife and I want to do a few "from juice" before jumping into fruits.

Thanks!


----------

